# Questions about Islamic Holy Day (Friday?)



## VandT_USA (May 21, 2010)

Hi All,

I have very limited knowledge of Islam, and have never visited a Muslim country, so this may be a… stupid question. In what way is the sacred day of the week observed by Muslims? 

I know that in the Jewish religion, they cannot do any work (simplified for length) on their Holy Sabbath (Saturday). I also know that most Christian religions basically have no restrictions on what can be done on Sundays that cannot be done any other time. 

To break the question into more specifics:
1.	Are there any restrictions on what cannot be done or what must be done that is different from any other day of the week?
2.	How does it impact expat life in Dubai and in the other Emirates?
3.	What are the norms for showing respect for their belief in this regard? 
4.	Side Question – On which day of the week do most Christian churches meet in Dubai?

I think that sums it up. Sorry for the naivety, but it was one of the questions that came up as we consider relocating there.

Thanks,
Vernon


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

1. Not really no, just like most other days of the week, except traffic is lighter until dusk.
2. It doesn't. Really, it doesn't, except we often all meet up for a (very) boozy brunch!
3. Usual norms apply, no difference as far as I'm aware.
4. Usually Friday too, cos that's the day everyone (except retail/hospitality workers) have off.

And don't worry about naivety, we were all newbies once!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

As far as I know, Muslims will go to the mosque on Fridays for prayers. Now that you've asked the question, I suddenly realise that after 2 years, I'm pretty clueless about the Islam.

The Muslim Holy Day does not impact on the lives of expats. It's business as usual and if anything, that's when you have the brunch where you can eat and drink yourself silly for a set price.

Respect should be shown for our host every day, not just on Friday. This place is very tolerant so there isn't anything special that you are required to do (or any laws that someone hasn't broken already).

I'm a Christian but not practicing. My workmate is a devout catholic and tend to go to church either on FRiday or Saturday but there are church service almost every day of the week.

@AC - You've beaten me to the answer. Must remember to type faster.


----------



## JoeW1075 (Dec 29, 2009)

VandT_USA said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have very limited knowledge of Islam, and have never visited a Muslim country, so this may be a… stupid question. In what way is the sacred day of the week observed by Muslims?
> 
> ...


Hey VandT. I see you are coming from Atlanta. If I may ask, which area?


----------



## VandT_USA (May 21, 2010)

JoeW1075 said:


> Hey VandT. I see you are coming from Atlanta. If I may ask, which area?


We are comming from the Acworth / Kennesaw area (Cobb county). Are you from the Atlanta area too?


----------



## JoeW1075 (Dec 29, 2009)

VandT_USA said:


> We are comming from the Acworth / Kennesaw area (Cobb county). Are you from the Atlanta area too?


Yeah, I lived in Walton County, just a few miles outside of Gwinnett before moving here (still have a house there). Lived in the Atlanta area for 15 years. When will you be moving over here?


----------

